# Corsica ...?



## badgerxos (Dec 9, 2012)

We have been tempted to make a trip through France to Corsica this Apr/May, but having looked at some old posts on MHF we are not so sure that this is a good idea.

We have the Dorling Kindersley guide, so can see the attractions. I assume that the major roads are okay for a 6.5m Rapido, but the minor roads seem to be testing or virtually impassable.

Are the natives welcoming, or would we be better off sticking to mainland France, or even venturing as far as Croatia.

Any views/experiences welcome ...


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

We camped on Corsica a couple of years ago and absolutely loved it (though the campsite was very basic and dirty). We now want to return with our MH. We went in mid-September so was less crowded. Loved the food, the scenery, the people and especially the wild pigs that abound.

Don't know if you watched the tour de france last year - but any clips will give you a good idea of the roads. The Calanche Cliffs (see tripadvisor) are amazing - but not sure the MH can go along them.

When we go again we will probably base the MH on the west coast and bicycle around.

I know some people say that Sardinia is better - so we aim to visit there sometime to determine which is best! (the trouble of full-time work - so many places to visit, so little time!)

Goodluck :wink:


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Corsica is stunning. We first camped there in 1980 - took our tent and gear on the plane! Rented a car when we got there and had an amazing time. Scenery is beautiful, and some of the beaches will convince you you're in the Caribbean. We loved skinny-dipping in the rivers in the foothills, as well as at the beach.

We've been back since and it's still wonderful in our opinion. BUT, we haven't been with the van yet.

There are plenty of good quality roads, especially running up and down the east coast. However, there are also plenty of other scenic routes on which I'd think twice about taking the van. And more still which would be virtually impossible.

Oh, and Sardinia is similarly appealing, but again have only been without the van.

Mike


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

No experience of Corsica but if Sardinia interests you then you can find the most recent thread here.

Kev


----------



## badgerxos (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks both for your views - I know a number of friends who have been to Corsica and loved it, but none of them took a van ...
From the shortage of responses on this forum, it would seem that not many others have either.

If we do go, it might make sense to park the van on a site for a few days and use local car hire to explore the more remote areas.


----------



## tikki (May 13, 2005)

I can't recommend Corsica enough.

We took our 7.3m Autosleeper Midas to Corsica in 2008, 2009 & 2010 and the only reason we haven't been since is that there is so much more of Europe to see.

Over the 3 visits we visited just about everywhere but avoided the north west coast road between Ajaccio and Calvi on recommendations that the route was narrow and very close to some vertical drops!

We did visit the tourist 'hot spots' of Bonifacio & Propriano but found our favourite places were Porto Pollo, west of Propriano, Calvi - especially when the annual jazz festival is on, St Florent and L'Île-Rousse on the north coast.

Inland, Corte, Orletta and Bastelica areas are well worth a visit.

We found that in general, everyone is welcoming and friendly.
The holiday season is surprisingly short with many campsites only opening in mid June.

Go for it! I'm sure you'll love it


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

tikki said:


> I can't recommend Corsica enough.
> 
> We took our 7.3m Autosleeper Midas to Corsica in 2008, 2009 & 2010 and the only reason we haven't been since is that there is so much more of Europe to see.
> 
> ...


Hi tikki - interested to hear about your experiences taking the van to Corsica. Which ferry crossing do you use, and have you any tips in that respect.

Thanks, Mike


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hmm. Interesting.

A few questions from me.

Where do you get the ferry from and how much does it cost?

Are there any Aires and is wild camping allowed?

Fancy a change this year. Maybe the Alps then Corsica?


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

We took the Jeep there last year for a week to do some offroading, place was stunning apart from the weather, went end of June and it was appalling in a tent. single figure temperatures.
Going back again this year in August for two weeks again with the Jeep, hopefully will get to see some stunning scenery rather than wonder if I was inches from death!!.
Very friendly island, ferries go from either Nice or Toulon, the ships are big ships so would be no problem with a Motorhome. 
Main Roads are fine but would struggle on some roads in the mountains. A local car might be better.


----------



## tikki (May 13, 2005)

Hi Mike.

The first year we used Corsica Ferries from Nice to Calvi.
The next 2 years used Moby lines from Genoa to Bastia which was a much cheaper route even though roughly the same length of crossing.
Both routes have good ships with restaurants, cafés etc but we spent most of the time outside on the upper deck taking in the sun. The Moby lines ferry even had a small outdoor pool.
We booked directly on the company web-sites.
On our last trip we arrived a day early in Genoa and were just charged a €10 admin fee to change the day.

Didn't wild camp in Corsica but did use a few ACSI sites.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Very useful information - thanks tikki!

Oh and just to say, we we've been on the island a few times in June and the weather has been fine, warm, and sunny on the coast, although we could see snow on the tops of the mountains.

Mike


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

I think like the rest of Europe we were just unlucky with the weather. 
It was warm on the coast. You were right to say it is fine in June and should be fine in the future!!


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

We used Corsica ferries, from Nice to Calvi. The weather had been terrible along the coast, so we looked on the net to see where it wasn't raining (which was Corsica) and went.

Used http://www.corsica-ferries.co.uk/ to book. It was easy to find the port and the ferry we were on also had a pool on the upper deck - could have a mini-cruise!


----------



## tikki (May 13, 2005)

Hi simandme.

Funny how the weather plays such an important part on our holiday plans.

The year after our last Corsican visit we decided to save some money by having 3 weeks pottering around the Rhine/Luxembourg/Alsace area.

The weather was atrocious and the Alsace was full of people escaping Germany from the e-coli 'cucumber' scare. :roll: 

On the second day we left and headed down to Tuscany to beautiful weather and decided, on a whim, to visit Elba.

Elba is beautiful but a bit more 'touristy' than Corsica.
We found some stunning secluded beaches with our kayaks and had one of the best holidays ever.

We'd love to go back but, if asked which we'd prefer, then it would be Corsica.


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

We went last June (2013)

We went to sardinia june/july 2012

Corsican scenery is stunning - probably more so than sardinia which in itself is pretty amazing. We didnt have too many problems getting around (7.4m)but some roads in Corsica require a great deal of care they re not quite wide enough for 2 motorhomes to pass and can narrow further without warning and then you can meet an artic! if you are doing the 'ile' ( the nobbly bit at the top) reccomend going from bastia so that you don t have to deal with the overhangs on the cliff side( like the tarn gorge).

There are no aires on corsica there are one or two o/n parkings and a few eastern european surfer kids blagging it in vws. So we were pretty much stuck to campsites, some were ok and some were grim. and the owners tended to be miserable sods!

To choose between the two - we would pick Sardinia, its very scenic, easier to get around, possible to wildcamp on the beach and much freindlier.

We found the ferries from Italy much cheaper than the ones from France so used corsica ferries from savona and moby back into livorno
going via luxembourg germany swiss (over 4.5t) we reckoned we saved well over £150 each way compared with going via france ( tolls and ferries) . its also a nice scenic trip and only about 40 miles further to Savona than Nice.

hth
Jon


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

jonegood said:


> We went last June (2013)
> 
> We went to sardinia june/july 2012
> 
> ...


I had a look on www.campingcar-infos.com at both Corsica and Sardinia and it pretty much backs up what you say. Quite a lot of Aires and wild spots on Sardinia but only two or three listed for Corsica.

That puts me off and especially the fact that you mention the sites are not great.

If one were to go to Sardinia and were perhaps touring Tuscany first which would be the fastest and presumably cheapest crossing to Sardinia?

Whats the best time of year to go? I was thinking September.


----------

